
Lifefaker.com – Life isn't perfect. Your profile should be - olifrost
http://lifefaker.com
======
bausshf
"Why has my girlfriend turned into a boyfriend? There was a common issue that
has since been fixed where boyfriend photos were accidentally posted instead
of girlfriends. We have since corrected the issue and removed all posts made
in error." \- Made my day

------
tonetheman
This is beautiful.

